# Hello, This is VTUVIA eBikes!



## vtuvia (May 14, 2020)

Hello, this is VTUVIA ebikes, we are have Fat Tire, Mountain and Folding Electric Bike, here is a video show!










Click here to see more details: https://www.vtuvia.com/


----------



## vtuvia (May 14, 2020)

Anyone like it?


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Beautiful looking bike! How does it handle jumps?


----------



## vtuvia (May 14, 2020)

Train Wreck said:


> Beautiful looking bike! How does it handle jumps?


yeah, it's beautiful, look more details here: https://www.vtuvia.com/Product/VTUVIA-SN100-Camouflage-Fat-Tire-Ebike.html


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm speechless....How about posting the edited video?? Is there even an edited version?

Does it even work?!

I was waiting for the test ride on the beach.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Is it made out of 2x4’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

vtuvia said:


> Anyone like it?


It totally depends on how many watts it outputs, that hub is pretty small, like a typical wimpy 8Fun or something.


----------



## richardjohnson (Sep 12, 2016)

Looks good at the beach, especially. Let's see how it runs.

Probably should have led with that last part first. Also have a look around at the ebike forum and see what people are riding here. Might not be your demographic, even if "Arnold Schwarzenegger recently rode this electric bike event"


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Vtuvia,

Your bike is really not much different than the plethora of rear hub e fad bikes available. I think you might have missed the mark and if you had wanted to stand out this is the model you should have rubbed the lamp for.


----------

